# Costume help/ideas (clutching hand through box)



## Wolfman Joe (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello all:
As we get closer to the season, I'm seriously thinking about the costume idea I had for this year. Maybe there is even an "official" haunters' term for this old idea - if so, please let me know!
I'm thinking about donning a black cloak or raincoat and holding a box in front of me (perhaps with a strap around the neck, as the old-fashioned cigarette girls used to use). The box will contain candy for the ToTs. Right arm will be mine, left arm will be artificial, attached permanently to the box. I wanted to don a monster glove or makeup on my left hand and push it up through a hole in the bottom of the box to startle the ToTs as they reach in for candy. 
I can picture all this in my mind, but the actual logistics will likely prove more difficult. Any ideas from anyone who may have tried this simple trick before would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What's the theme or flavor for your haunt?
Keep in mind that shy of having that box up at your head level, you will only be able to put your hand into/out of the box up to your wrist, and that means you have really tall kids that TOT or you need to be sitting or low to the ground for them (the TOTs) to see the effect.
So, maybe disguise yourself to look like a dressed up mannequin that sits in a chair with the box in his lap or in front of his stomach, that will keep the box within a reachable distance of the kids and let you do your scare with both your hand or if the mannequin comes to life while they are standing there.
You could be a mannequin dressed like a typical Hollywood monster, rubber mask and all.


----------

